# Changing Tank Water Gently?



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Is there a better way of putting clean water into the tank after a water change without having to displace any live plant and the gravel? Also how many drops of conditioner do I add if I'm doing a 20%-30% water change?


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello garrickyuen

How are you replacing the new water at the moment?

The water conditioner should have in instructions on the bottle as to how much to put in per gallon/litre))


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

There are many different types of conditioner, and each has its own instructions.
As for displacing gravel and plants, I'll guess you are using a bucket. Pour slowly...


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm using a bucket yes, its a bit hard going slowly since the bucket is filled almost to the top of the bucket so if I pour slowly the water just gets all over my bedroom floor. For the conditioner it says 10mL for every 10 gallons. Not sure how it works when I do the 20%-30% water change.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a siphon/gravel vac with a non-return valve built in that I just have to shake for it to drain the tank into the bucket. To re-fill, I just raise the bucket above the tank and shake the siphon in the bucket to start filling the tank. To slow it down, I sometimes clamp the return hose.
My plants don't budge.
cb


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

your conditioner says 10 ml for every 10 gallons; 1 ml per gallon.I use small syringe(from vet)to properly dose.It's really not alot so it's worth measuring correctly(save money = don't just pour "some").


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Depending on the width of your tank, try using a colander like this:
Martha Stewart Collection Over the Sink Colander - Bowls, Colanders & Strainers - Kitchen - Macy's
Since I can't lift a bucket, I place it on the floor and use a bowl to fill my smaller tanks using a similar colander. There are many kinds that have expanded handles. For my larger tanks, I use a python and those can be directed against the side of the tank to prevent plant disruption.

If using a bucket, use enough dechlor to treat the amount of water in the bucket, following the directions on the product. If using a python, I use enough to treat the volume of the tank.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

I usually use a small plastic container to transfer the water into the tank...it's slower, but I'm not able to lift a 5 gallon bucket up high enough to pour into the tank...


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Try using a small pitcher.I fill my bucket with the water I can and use the pitcher to dip out the water and add until little water is left in the bucket.

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## garrickyuen (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'll maybe look up the siphon thing and might just use a pitcher for now. I don't have a small syringe so could someone approximate how much I need to put in the tank?


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

garrickyuen said:


> Thanks everyone, I'll maybe look up the siphon thing and might just use a pitcher for now. I don't have a small syringe so could someone approximate how much I need to put in the tank?


Without knowing which conditioner you are using it's impossible to tell you.
Also, you may have chloramines in your water which takes a little more conditioner. 
You shouldn't be adding it to the tank btw - but to the tapwater in the bucket which you've aerated and brought to the same temperature with boiling water from a kettle.
cb


----------



## DL Lawrence (Jul 31, 2012)

garrickyuen said:


> Is there a better way of putting clean water into the tank after a water change without having to displace any live plant and the gravel? Also how many drops of conditioner do I add if I'm doing a 20%-30% water change?


I was doing the bucket thing with my now 2 month old 55 gal planted freshwater setup, and just got tired of hauling buckets...so I ponied up for one of these bad boys-

No Spill Clean & Fill Python Productss

Works like a champ- fortunately, my well water (while a little on the hard side) is not chlorinated, and has no "additives". So it works well for me. Much less disturbance to the tank versus the bucket pouring method (I was using a one gallon plastic water jug, which took quite a while for a 20% water change)

Hope this helps!

DL


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

5 ml equals aprox. 1 teaspoon ;2.5 gallons of water with your conditioner needs 1/2 (one half) teaspoon.Your conditioner said 10 ml. per 10 gallons.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

You can also get syringes at places like CVS, Walgreen's, maybe Walmart. They are usually in the area where cough medicines, etc are and are sold for giving meds to babies and young children.


----------

